# Getting a very odd error about path parameter please help



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello guys I just finished my very first route of the day today. It was a minimum fare of less than a mile. I dropped her off and afterwards took a phone call which caused me to log out. After trying to log in, I keep getting this error that says, "Path parameter 'UUID' must not be null"...
wtf does that mean? dod they deactivate me or something? How do I fix this? What happened?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hello guys I just finished my very first route of the day today. It was a minimum fare of less than a mile. I dropped her off and afterwards took a phone call which caused me to log out. After trying to log in, I keep getting this error that says, "Path parameter 'UUID' must not be null"...
> wtf does that mean? dod they deactivate me or something? How do I fix this? What happened?


The Partner app has various bugs and glitches at times, nothing to really worry about here it's on Uber's end. They didn't deactivate you it's just a glitch. Try closing out the app completely, restarting your phone, resetting your network connection etc if this persists.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hello guys I just finished my very first route of the day today. It was a minimum fare of less than a mile. I dropped her off and afterwards took a phone call which caused me to log out. After trying to log in, I keep getting this error that says, "Path parameter 'UUID' must not be null"...
> wtf does that mean? dod they deactivate me or something? How do I fix this? What happened?


"TECHNOLOGY !"

1 JOB UBER.


----------

